# W.O. Larsen Classic



## bilder (Oct 23, 2006)

Recently got a tin of this in a trade and have finally gotten around to trying some.

First I must say that this is the best looking tin I have seen. It is a nice oval shaped tin with a picture of a 18th century port on it. The tin is a keeper for sure.

The tobacco is an aromatic, with hints of vanilla and some nuttiness in there with other aromas I cannot identify. Not too moist so I loaded up my pipe and gave it a try.

It packs and lights very well and the room note is quite nice. A very mild tobacco, would be a great morning blend. Smoked very cool for me considering that it is an aromatic. Flavor was somewhat bland at times with the flavor coming forth and then backing down as I smoked. Nutty, sweet, with hints of vanilla and virginia coming to the party.

I am not sure what to think of this one just yet. It is very mild, so it may become my early morning smoke. Flavor is there, but not consistent. maybe some air time will improve things. The tin and room note are sure winners though.


----------

